# Heated Socks? Warmth questions.



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Anybody ever worn anything like this Gerbing's Heated Clothing - Heated Socks Seems like it would be a great idea as long as there aren't heating coils that will cause pressure points inside a nice tight snowboarding boot.

Also part of my goal this year is to get more equipment geared towards the REALLY cold days out there. I'm looking for THE warmest pair of mittens out there if anyone has any ideas. I've got a couple pairs of good gloves but nothing for that -20 or colder day. Im looking at the GMC Knight Rider mittens because they come with liners and from what I can tell have one of the thickest insulation values on the market, any suggestions?


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Well I often have to ride in like -30 conditions and I've never had cold feet, just make sure you have a decent pair of socks that are CLEAN. For some reason fresh socks seem to keep you warmer than a used pair, so make sure your never short. I'm not sure about gloves all I have in North Face gloves and use a liner inside and theyre usually fine, sometime get cold fingers on the chair on really cold days but not too bad.

Your best bet though on a really cold day is if you start to get real cold head inside for half an hour, take off your boots and outerlayers and just chill in the warm, does wonders.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^yar what he said. 

i gotta reckon if you are ever inclined to look at heated socks (is there really such a thing?) you might be better off finding boots that fit proper.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yes there is a thing called heated socks. Some people do have poor circulation and the usual tricks may not work. So there is a market for them. For most people a good fitting boot with midweight socks should be enough. If you are having to crank your boots tight enough to cut off circulation, heated socks are not going to help a lot. Snowboard boots should be snug but not tight.
As far as gloves go, the Black Diamond Guide Glove is about the warmest one I have seen out there. Snowboard glove companies just don't make 'em this warm. They also have the Mad Max which appears to be a bit more of a snowsliders glove. I've never tried those. The Patrol mitts are a bit cheaper and for frigid temps, but again I haven't used them. Then again, most goods from BD are quality so they'll probably work fine for you.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

My boots aren't a problem, I spent 4 hours at the board shop picking them out with guidance from someone who's been selling them for years. Sometimes my feet just get cold and I don't like spending much time in the lodge getting warm :dunno: . Just wondered if anyone has ever tried these socks or similar. I can't be the only one who gets cold feet once in a while 

And thanks for the glove reccomendations, it'll be nice to have some equipment for those evil frigid days.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

This is probably disgusting and no one wants to hear it, but maybe you're in the same boat as I am. Awkward question time...




Do you have sweaty feet?


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Haha, at times. I do have a little bit of a weak circulation problem in my feet and sometimes they do get sweaty. I did minimalize this when I realized that I didn't need wool socks thicker than my pants to keep warm, and my Burton socks do help quite a bit (thin but warm). Fortunately I rarely do get really cold but when I do it sucks ass. I can't imagine dealing with a bone chilling humid temp of -20.

Maybe I should just start bringing more Goldschlager! (spelling?)

Those Black Diamond gloves sound sweet, I might just buck up and buy some.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Well I can't laugh because I can relate. I refuse to use heating pads because when I was really young I used them and one time they made my hands sweat like crazy and when they died I ended up with really bad frost bite. I have also had bad frostbite on my toes as well which I think is a contributing factor when it comes to my feet and hands getting cold. It just seems like ever since I got frostbite the first time my hands/feet just get cold easier and it's not just a cold, its a sharp painful cold. I think the aerosol anti-perpirant is a great idea because the #1 reason for cold when its cold seems to be moisture. I'll give it a shot. I appreciate the idea.

Just had an idea...so when moisture is introduced, thats when you get cold. Maybe stick a little sac of silica gel (you know the stuff in beef jerky DO NOT EAT) in your boot as it absorbs moisture and eliminate a little bit of it. Unfortunately it would feel like you have a beetle in your boot.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

The anti-perspirant works really well. I've also got a pair of socks that are mega thin, but wick water like nothing else, and that helps a lot.


----------

